# Big Gulps



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

I feeded my piranhas like an hour ago and now they are taking big gulps 
Should I be worry

They open there mouth wide open and then they close it


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I see no cause for worry. Sounds pretty normal for piranhas that stuffed themselves.


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for fast reply serrapygo I thought it something I should be worry but now I know thanks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Best thing to do when something seems off is to test your water params


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

same thing happens to my piranhas aswell, it been a month and they just do afterwards so I guess its just hard for them to breath after eating so much same goes for me after dining at the all you can eat baffet lol. Nothing to worry about. take care man and good luck with your piranhas


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol sylar 92 Thanks sylar92 and take care too


----------

